# Meguiars and Clean and Shiny.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys, 

I Feel I need to keep you up to date with the situation above. 

As you all are aware, Meguiars moved premises a couple of weeks ago. We have been fortunate enough to be very busy on Meguiars products but that has now had a knock on effect. 

Our website shows whether something is in stock or not when you place an order. However, it is not linked to a "Live" database 24 hours a day and therefore is generally up to date at 6pm and then updated the following morning at 9am and hourly throughout the day. This can lead to items going out of stock or just going out of stock when you place your order due to the amount of orders we recieve within that hour. 

We have currently got 3 orders for a considerable sum of money outstanding with Meguiars and they have advised us they should be with us by the end of the week. Whilst making the products unavailable is one solution, we tend to not do this as it would then mean that you the customer would have to place 2 orders or more for the items you want costing you additional carraige. So, what we do is take the order part ship what we have in stock and send the balance as soon as it comes in.... We do the second shipment at OUR COST and your delivery note will show whats been shipped in that consignemt. 

So this post is purely an informative post to let you know where were at at the moment....

We have also recently employed a new warehouse guy to pick and pack orders and there has been a couple of issues which I must apologise about too.  Hopefully these will be rectified in the next couple of days. 

Thanks for your understanding and continued support for Clean and Shiny. 

Big up yourselves 

Roger. Over and out.


----------



## Jack_is_Back (Nov 11, 2005)

Good policy. I'd rather be able to order stuff that is out of stock, than having to keep checking the website.

I generally order in advance, well before I run out of a product. Not an issue for most people I would imagine.

Good work. :thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

With the quality of customer service you showed me the other day, none of the above are an issue whatsoever!


----------



## MartynT (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us updated matey.

Keep up the good work


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have also recently employed a new warehouse guy to pick and pack orders and there has been a couple of issues which I must apologise about too.  Hopefully these will be rectified in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


Was it thumb screws or the P45 then?:devil:


----------

